# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Finger Prosthetics: Naken Prothetics

## Brian_Krassenstein

Naked Prosthetics is making life a lot easier--and more stylish too, for those who have lost fingers for one reason or another. Their design, which recently won accolades from FormLabs as a winner in their Tough Resin competition, allows for incredible functionality to be restored to the hand due to the 3D printed design. Because of the latitude afforded though 3D design and 3D printing, the team is able to experiment with new customizations and styles, and make changes for customers quickly as needed. Read the full story here: http://3dprint.com/89346/naked-prosthetics-fingers/

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Naked Prosthetics, which specializes in 3D printed prosthetics for  finger amputees, has released its newest device, the MCPDriver. Designed  for amputees who have lost a finger up to the first knuckle, the device  is custom-designed to fit each individual patient and return normal  function and dexterity. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/105993/naked-prosthetics-mcpdriver/

----------


## Roxy

Very cool!

----------

